
Discontinued Casio watches, 1601 results - samizdis
https://www.casio.co.uk/products/timepieces/discontinued/?page=1
======
samizdis
This is a revelation. It would be nice to see the dates when these watches
were introduced and then discontinued. Still, an interesting stroll through
timepieces worn by many. (Still haven't found the models I wore, though.)

